# 24 vs. 36 exposures



## Middlemarch (Sep 8, 2005)

Is there a difference, really, except for the obvious?  I remember back in the day of tape cassettes (yes, I am old), it was commonly believed that a 60 minute cassette was stronger than a 120 minute one, and thus preferred.  

Is there a concern that the 36 exposure roll is any 'weaker' or may slip more or anything like that?  Who decided on 36 and 24, anyhow?  Why not 37 and 23?  Is this another example of odd-number discrimination?  :mrgreen: 

MM


----------



## Unimaxium (Sep 8, 2005)

Nope. No difference in quality. A 36 exp roll is just about 18" longer so that you can put more shots on it. It's all the same emulsion along the entire film.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Sep 8, 2005)

Well I would assume you have 36 and 24 because there is also 12. So you know... 12+12=24... 12+12+12=36 or 12+24=36.

And there is no more than 36 because it is hard enough getting 36 exposures into a cannister!


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 8, 2005)

If you read the fine print for some cameras with automatic winding (mostly point-n-shoots) it may say that the winding motor is designed for 24 exp rolls, and that 36 exp rolls may cause strain.  I've never heard of anyone having a problem though.


----------

